# Advice on Shooting Bench for Young Kids



## buckspotter (Nov 11, 2014)

Friends-

I have been looking for a while and need advice on the right shooting table/bench that will be good for sighting in deer rifles for adults, but also a place where my youngsters can sit comfortably and practice shooting.  I have a son who is almost 7 and a little girl who is 3 - of course she is not yet at the shooting age, but will be before I know it.

My 6 yr old son is not quite strong enough to hold his youth .22 on his own - he can do it, but it is shaky and he is not getting a good shot off.  Any thoughts appreciated.  I have seen a few on Cabelas/Bass Pro, but before I spend over $100 for anything, I want to get the right thing.  Again, my goal is something my boy can sit and be comfortable shooting.  Thanks!


----------



## RBM (Nov 11, 2014)

I was given this rest for a gift one Christmas and it is a very good rifle rest. Great for sighting in. My older model is a little different only in color but basically the same. Mine is gray with black cowhide. It is a bit heavy but sets up in just about any position and angle I would want or need. It is comfortable and more stable than any other rests I have seen or used. This is not a table or bench though, only a rifle rest. Benchmaster does have some table and bench options on their site from what I am seeing. I used my "Cadillac" on the rifle range tables and benches at the gun club. Best of luck.

http://www.benchmasterusa.com/BenchMaster-Rifle-Rests

The "Cadillac." I think this rest would be great for any age group including young shooters.

http://www.benchmasterusa.com/store/p/47-BenchMaster-The-Cadillac.aspx


----------

